# Got the job, got the cockatiel :D



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I am currently trying to get him to listen to T-Pain XD.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

haha i hope you have better luck then i have, XP i don't even listen to hip songs lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yay! Pics soon?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> Yay! Pics soon?


Yeah! infact I'll try to post some tonight!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Everyone: meet Terrence....He likes standing on my head....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lucky, i can't even touch my bird without them screaming and bitting -.-"
but he is very pretty though 
he looks lutino, am not an expert though


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> lucky, i can't even touch my bird without them screaming and bitting -.-"
> but he is very pretty though
> he looks lutino, am not an expert though


He's actually pied, but you can't see the grey in that picture. (the red eyes were just the camera lol) 

but yeah, he is a very sweet boy <3


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love cockatiels.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh i could hardly notice XP i cannot even touch mines, but i soon will have to get rid of them


----------

